# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics > Constructing a Pond >  Pond questions

## o0_Enigma_0o

Hi guys

last year my neighbour told me about a fish pond under my decking, so i had to pull up some boards and have a look for my self,
I found a 3 meter by 2.6 meter pond... full of weater... building waste.... and sorry to say this but.... fish!
Anyway I removed the water and fish and found that this pond was lined with somthing like fiber glass and was 4 foot deep.
i covered it it plastic sheeting and covered it back over with decking..

anyway... since then i have been deisgning my new pond..
i was thinking of bricking up the pond with breeze blocks and making it about 2meters wide...
i then want to raise the pond to about 3 foot above the decking....

if i was to use breeze blocks to build the wall... would it hold the water? or do i need to double the walls?

thanks guys...

----------


## Gary R

i would double up if using breeze blocks or bricks m8 you need it as strong as you can get it, with the amount of water that will be in it.

----------

